# Incra 5000 goodbye miter saw??



## KelleyCrafts (May 17, 2016)

Well, I did some work for AZWoody and he gave me his Incra 5000 sled as a sort of payment. I've used it exclusively over the past week and have used it a bunch. I will have to say, it's kind of awesome. AZWoody doesn't use it anymore because he put a slider on his saw. With that said and having the 14" blade on my PM72 with a 5 1/4" depth of cut, is there really any reason at all to let my miter saw take up the space it takes? I just can't figure a reason. I won't get rid of it but it would go on a shelf with my chop saw I have for metal cutting and just pulled out for whatever crazy reason I might need it. I'm building a shed in the next couple of months and will lug it to the backyard for things like that for sure. It's just a DeWalt non-slider, nothing special.

Thoughts?


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

I am in favour of some tools that do more than one thing. The compound mitre saw in my book is a 'nice to have' but if I didn't have the room for mine I would sell it and free up the space. It sounds like you already have a better solution than the mitre saw in your table saw and new sled…it may be time to sell the mitre saw.


----------



## KelleyCrafts (May 17, 2016)

Well, I'm definitely not selling it due to the portability for when I need it. and the rare compound miter cut might be easier on the mitersaw unless I move the incra fence to the right side of the blade. Still, I think I'm just more amazed at how nice this thing is with all it does. I'll have to take the t-track and knobs and stuff off my homemade crosscut sled too and free up that space for the incra. It's a nice piece of kit I probably wouldn't have ever bought for myself.


----------



## firefighterontheside (Apr 26, 2013)

I can see the use of the incra and I want one, but when I'm building furniture and making trim pieces that start out long I can't cut that stuff on the tablesaw. I have to use the miter saw. If you don't do that kind of work often, then put her on the shelf.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

For me, it wouldn't work because I don't have the space along side my table saw that I do with my up to 8' wing on my miter saw. Everyone's shop is different though, and what works for one may not work for another.


----------



## KelleyCrafts (May 17, 2016)

I mostly bring it up for others who might have space issues and small shops. I have my miter saw setup and long extensions right now and I could use that space. So if others have a small shop they too could think of this as an acceptable option.

I do work with some long pieces too Rich since I get slabs from the mill to make regular lumber projects out of but this thing does extend out quite a bit, and of course if it's small enough a hand saw only takes a minute but I'll continue on this route and see before I tear it all down. I think I can crosscut just over a 5' piece with this.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

It all boils down to how much room you have and what you feel you need to do with it. The miter strikes me as far faster to set up for a lot of cuts.

My big problem with hiding the miter is, it does what it was designed to do well and hiding it makes it a pain to use, when you need it in the shop.

All this is flavored by that I abhor anything remotely akin to a Shopsmith (which is why my shop has grown). While I like building, set up is less than my favorite thing, whether it's a band saw blade swap or moving a sled out of the way to run sheet stock.

Can you make the miter area smaller, but still use it for long stock with supports.


----------



## bonesbr549 (Jan 1, 2010)

I have both the 5000 and the festool Kapex, they have diff needs and both are great tools. When breaking down rough boards my chop saw is the preferred tool. However when working angles I like the incra 1000se and when its a long piece or a panel, then the 5000 is my go too. I don't see one doing away with the others.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

for molding its definitely easier to pivot the
saw head of a miter saw than pivot the whole
length on a table saw.

I get by with a slider and no miter saw. However,
there are times I miss it. In theory I have workarounds
that are almost as good, but nothing matches
a miter saw for what it does best set up with
tables and fences.


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

I've had my Bosch SCMS for over 15 years now and would never be without it. It is just too handy, has a small footprint (on wheels on top of my planer) and has always been accurate. Only adjusted it once when it was new and only changed the blade once, only because the blade was 13 years old and figured it MUST be time for a new one. Great time saver. Very handy when making picture frames etc. to just turn around from the TS, stack the rails or styles and cut them both to the exact same length effortlessly, then turn back and keep going. No changing the setup on the TS which is a pain in the a** most times. My TS lives at 90 degrees 99% of the time. I have an Incra 2000 or 3000 (I forget the #) miter gauge that actually lives on my bandsaw 90 % of the time adjusted for resaw drift.. My entire house has the floor and crown moldings my wife covets and all the angles are already notched, and those puppies start out at 8-10 feet. Too unwieldy for the TS in my limited garage space.. Almost like saying there's no reason for a scroll saw when you have a band saw. If I had the opportunity to acquire a 5000 I'd cut up my TS sled for the birch ply parts but still keep my miter saw. All IMHO.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

I have the incra1000se and I'm considering the sled. I have a miter saw that's been collecting dust for years. If I had 5" plus cutting depth I'd use it all the time. I chop stuff down with a skil saw to work it.


----------



## KelleyCrafts (May 17, 2016)

I think without a long dedicated spot for the miter saw it's almost worthless if you can't put stop blocks up for multiple duplicate cuts and of course support for your longer pieces. It's only been a week but so far I haven't pulled the slot machine handle once on that miter saw. Changing angles on the sled is dead easy so setup time is a no brained. I will keep it around for compound miters or think about moving it to the right side of the blade. Honestly though I don't seem to really need compound miters much at all.

Fridge, the sled is about 1/2" thick so keep that in mind but even if I had a regular 10" saw I would be pleased to have this thing. I have a lot of shop made jigs and am usually pleased to make my own jigs but I wouldn't have ever made something like this of course nor would I have purchased it. I'm digging it.


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

I have a Shopsmith set-up almost all the time with my INCRA 5000. What I really love about it is that it is 'dead nuts' accurate. When you need to make a perfect 90 degree cut (or many other angles for that matter) this sled really delivers. I have a fence that extends over 50 inches with a flip stop, so making boards the same exact length is easy.

I learned a long time ago that when your cuts are square and lengths are accurate the project goes together much better.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

I LOVE my Incra Miter Gauge. My CMS is pretty much just for breaking down raw stock before jointing and for construction/remodel type jobs. I would never want to use my TS to cut crown molding or frame in a room but I could live with the CMS on a shelf for sure.

I have mine on a flip-top cart with my planer on the opposite side. The CMS stays on the bottom side 95% of the time. I'm with you though, no way I'd get rid of it all together. It's a super-handy tool when you need it.


----------



## KelleyCrafts (May 17, 2016)

Do you have the sled Kenny or just the bar. Would be worth noting for the 10" saw guys to see if they could shelf their miter saw if they lost 1/2" of height due to the sled.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

No sled, just the 1000SE gauge. My crosscut sled is 1/2" thick and it's never caused me any heartache. Although in truth, I hardly ever even use my sled since getting the Incra gauge. I will say that I bought a bunch of 4×4 stock a while back and the miter saw earns it's keep when I need to break it down. It can cut in 1 pass but the TS can't.


----------



## KelleyCrafts (May 17, 2016)

My TS can, even with the sled.  bahahahaha (evil laugh)


----------

